# Photo Contemporary 2015 - Hollywood, CA



## bulldurham (May 3, 2015)

These are shots showing my work at the opening on Friday night in the Open Photography Forum's Gallery section at Photo Contemporary 2015. Mine are to the left of the Lady in Red's head and the second, the lady in green is looking at them directly.


----------



## Gary A. (May 3, 2015)

Cheese and Crackers .... had I known I would have attended. I know Asher. Tell me about the event ...


----------



## mishele (May 3, 2015)

Wooohooo!!! Congrats!!! Openings are a ton of fun! 
Free wine!!!


----------



## bulldurham (May 3, 2015)

Gary A. said:


> Cheese and Crackers .... had I known I would have attended. I know Asher. Tell me about the event ...



It is stil on today...The poster about says it all. If you can make it, I think you'll be richly rewarded.


----------



## funwitha7d (May 3, 2015)

must be a buzz to see your work appreciated like this, well done


----------



## Gary A. (May 3, 2015)

I have a full schedule today ... but I'll try to make it. Will you be there?


----------



## bulldurham (May 4, 2015)

Unfortunately, I had some major car repairs to pay for and trying to squeeze in a three day trip to Hollywood from Florida was just too much. There is supposed to be a companion show in January at the same location and I will try to make that one.


----------

